# Tests at the GP, which ones will they do



## photographerlady (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi my DH is going to the GP to ask for his tests to be done there so we save a bit seeing Egg Sharing doesn't cover his costs. I was wondering what which tests I could ask my GP to preform before my appointment at the clinc. Any suggestions and what did you get down at your local GP. Thanks!


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi

You will probably find that the egg sharing package covers your tests, mine did. So worth checking with your chosen clinic.

It was my partners tests that weren't covered but his Gp did all the ones he needed doing x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Lister do all the tests, which I found much easier than begging/harassing the GP. Just make sure you get your consent letter from your GP - it really slowed us down. Good luck!


----------



## Shellbee (Apr 28, 2012)

My GP has been great and done everything they can to help me so got as many tests done prior to consultation with the lister, but they will do them all free for you if you go there, I just got everything I could done whilst waiting for consultation! 

List below, hope it helps 

Blood work needed for the lister is E2, LH, FSH (GP did) and AMH which is done free prior to initial consultation, if everything is ok with the results, scan and counselling then they do the tests below (also free) 
Hepatitis B: HBsAg/Anti- HBc (GP Did) 
Hepatitis C: Anti-HCV-Ab (GP did) 
Blood group (GP Did) 
Haemoglobin (GP Did) 
VDRL (syphilis) (GP Did)
Chromosomal Study
Rubella (GP Did)
Cystic Fibrosis
            Urine samples:

Chlamydia screening (GP Did) 
Gonorrhoea (GP Did) 

I also had to have a smear which GP did 

So I only had to have AMH, Cystic Fibrosis and Chromosomal study done at the lister 


For my DH he needed the blood tests below and GP did them all 

HIV 1 and 2: Anti-HIV – 1, 2
Hepatitis B: HBsAg/Anti- HBc
Hepatitis C: Anti-HCV-Ab

You may also need the below
HTLV if of Japanese, Caribbean, South American or African origin
Semen Analysis (Free at the lister, done on day of consultation)


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

my GP did FSH,LH,E2,HEPB AND C and HIV last 3 for me and DP!!


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

If your GP isn't helpful you can always go to your local GUM/Sexual Health clinic.  I got Hep B&C, syphillis and HIV done there, could have had chlamydia and gonorrhea done too but I'd already had them done with my smear.  I had to pay to have the results printed but it was still cheaper than doing them at a clinic and I think some GUMs print for free.


----------

